# Texas ebony



## barry richardson (Jan 9, 2018)

Do people like this for calls, pens? Just curious, I've never seen it discussed much.... I came across several chunks, I plan to make HFs from most of it, but if it is worthwhile I could probably cut some blanks, (my bandsaw won't be happy) I guess this IS a gauging interest thread.... but I won't be entertaining any first dibs here... just wondering...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 9, 2018)

I am first, I call dibs...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 9, 2018)

I’ve used it for a few finials on ornaments, and it worked well. I’ve still got some that I picked up at SWAT, so I won’t haggle with Hawaiian Don for his place in the pecking order.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2018)

I've turned some stoppers from it, it's beautiful stuff. Hard as anything I've ever worked with. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 9, 2018)

The bottom piece on this lamp base is Texas Ebony I got from Harlingen, TX.
Beautiful stuff!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 9, 2018)

Since your not gauging interest, Barry, I won't tell you that I might like to look at pen blanks that could possibly be heartwood/sapwood.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 9, 2018)

You hush Tom, I called Dibs...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 9, 2018)

Hey, I'm getting in all lines tonight (at least it's tonight here on the east coast).


----------



## The100road (Jan 9, 2018)

Hey Barry, I’ve made an elk call from Texas ebony that was awesome. Sounded great and finishes well.


----------



## The100road (Jan 9, 2018)

You don’t have a PM blank do you? 2 7/8 square x 8”


----------



## The100road (Jan 9, 2018)

Here is a very bad picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2018)

I’ve turned pens from it. I have a couple chunks of it I almost cut up last week


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice looking stuff.

I like that call. It looks good...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 10, 2018)

I have turned some hollow forms out of it and they were nice! It turns and finishes very nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2018)

Thanks all! I turned my first piece of it last night. The tree was dead, wood pretty much dry, it had very little sapwood and what there was, was mostly rotted or eaten away by bugs, heartwood is sound though. Reminds me of DIW in turning. So far I'm really liking it, might have to go back and get the rest of the tree....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 10, 2018)

Turned some calls from it and really liked the finished product. Cuts well and finishes nice.



Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 10, 2018)

I do see it used in calls and sold as blanks. If interested- I could ask interest in another venue that it is allowed....


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> I do see it used in calls and sold as blanks. If interested- I could ask interest in another venue that it is allowed....


Thanks Mike, I will see what I end up with first, probably not enough to sell/trade in a big way.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Jan 11, 2018)

If you do come up with enough to sell I'd really like to be in the front of the line for some of it.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 11, 2018)

I bought some off this site a couple years ago that I can’t wait to use. I found my first couple pieces at Woodcraft in San Antonio and made a few pens out of it. Spinartist’s lamp base shows one of the things I admire most about it: sap and heart wood contrast so beautifully. I jokingly call it Texas Ironwood.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 15, 2018)

Gdurfey said:


> I bought some off this site a couple years ago that I can’t wait to use. I found my first couple pieces at Woodcraft in San Antonio and made a few pens out of it. Spinartist’s lamp base shows one of the things I admire most about it: sap and heart wood contrast so beautifully. I jokingly call it Texas Ironwood.


Yea, after turning some, I find it's characteristics very much like Ironwood, just not as oily, and it doesn't stink. Very hard and brittle though...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

